# Music for Shift 2 Unleashed



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 25, 2011)

A small plug for me and Troels F, and Heavy Melody Music (Neil, Ari and Dave) ... great fun (mostly), intense, and a great team of fellas was assembled. Producer was Charles Deenen, mix and mastering by Steve Mclaughlin.


http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/115/1157231p1.html


Cheers

Stephen 


ps. No seahorses were harmed, but I'd say that a few glasses were emptied. :D


----------



## JohnG (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Stephen!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Stephen,
Was great working with you, Troels, Charles, and the rest of the team on the project! Everyone produced such amazing music.

Too bad we missed you at GDC! ...maybe a little more than a few glasses were emptied...

Looking forward to the release.

-Neil, Dave, and Ari

The Heavy Melody/Heavyocity Team


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 25, 2011)

[quote:1a6a76e73f="Heavyocity Media @ Fri Mar 25, 2011 5:17 pm"]Hey Stephen,
Was great working with you, Troels, Charles, and the rest of the team on the project! Everyone produced such amazing music.

Too bad we missed you at GDC! ...maybe a little more than a few glasses weò ø   í÷s ø   íø/ ø   íù• ø   íùÈ ø   î> ø   îp ø   îŽ ø   î
; ø   î
^ ø   î
â ø   î6 ø   îy ø   î$ ø   îK ø   î¶ ø   îä ø   îu ø   îb ø   îb ø   îs ø   î(§ ø   î(¬ ø   î.' ø   î.r ø   î5Ò ø   î5å ø   î8± ø   î8Â ø   î9F ø   î9V ø   î<T ø   î<\ ø   î<d ø   î<n ø   î=6 ø   î=r ø   î=~ ø   î=† ø   î>Ø ø   î? ø   î@¦ ø   î@î ø   îF


----------

